# First Ice Steelie!



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

went ice fishing for steelhead for the first time today..showed up at the river with hammer40 and jignrig around 9:30. at 10 I had one on. I looked at my rod as it was bending grabbed it as quick as I could and started reeling and feeling the fish on...i looked at my other rod and it was going down too...hammer grabs it and starts fighting it..I soon realize that the fish is on both lines...I have him release his line and finally land it...and was shocked to see both hooks inside her mouth...one was a jig and minnow and the other was a size 12 hook that had a nightcrawler on it...was'nt huge but was a fun fight and a good story


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

sounds like she was hungry least you landed her.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow, nice.
What river is frozen enough to ice fish?


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

creekcrawler said:


> Wow, nice.
> What river is frozen enough to ice fish?


 The chagrin


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

All of them creekcrawler. That was vermilion

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> All of them


Didn't know that. I keep looking at the Hoga on the way to work, and it's wide open.
Never tried ice fishing a river before, how thick was the ice?


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

so much industrial run-off on the cuyahoga though...the ice was 4-5 inches in vermilion...I tried for a little bit on the rocky today..ice was 6-8 inches!!! and...................:S


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow. I'm going to have to give it a try.
Talked to a fellow ice fishing last weekend and he said he's been fishing Fairport Harbor and getting into some steel too.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Sure beats trollin' I bet, huh...


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice fish! I'll be up on Lake Michigan laer this month for them and browns. Hopefully I can break the 7lb. mark for Browns. Here are some pics of fish we caught this past year their.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Hey rod....."break the 7lb. mark" ? Looks like you already have with those browns.....unless your doing the classic pic pose where you hold the fish closer to the camera than yourself. Makes em' look bigger that way. Those browns look very close and maybe over your mark.

Nice looking fish either way. Love the way browns look when you pull them out of the water.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Those are some nice lake trout Rod and a nice chinook. Very nice


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Carpman said:


> Hey rod....."break the 7lb. mark" ? Looks like you already have with those browns.....unless your doing the classic pic pose where you hold the fish closer to the camera than yourself. Makes em' look bigger that way. Those browns look very close and maybe over your mark.
> 
> Nice looking fish either way. Love the way browns look when you pull them out of the water.


Those Lakers were around 25lbs. The King I'm pretty sure was 20. My biggest Brown was a long fish but not girthy. Pig Pose. Lol. Thats funny. Our guide is big on that. He makes a 15lb. fish look like a 40lb. fish without giving it away he's holding it out.


----------

